# NTs, how "idealistic" are you?



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Hi, guys.
I'm getting bored of the NFs being called "idealists" and people claiming that anyone who has ever done anything for humanity must be an NF.
So, do you see yourself as idealistic?

Here's a list of criteria from a delightful little webiste (<title>Are You an NF, Idealist Type?) *ironic*. How many of these apply to you and in what way?

*1- Excellent communicators
2- Empathy
3- Diplomatic intelligence
4- Intuitiion
5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization)
6- Democratic
7- Altruistic
8- Enthusiastic
9- Benevolent and Kind
10- Harmonizers
11- Catalyst for change
12- Authentic (when some maturity has been reached)
13- Cooperative in implementing goals
14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers.
15- Abstract thinkers
16- Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.
*
Can you also answer theses questions, which I've made up myself and add any information that seems relevant to you.

*a) are you on a mission to improve the world (or improve how things are being done within your sphere of influence)?
b) are your aims (unrealistically) high? If so, in what respect?
c) are you mainly out to enrich yourself or help others/ improve the world (even if it's in a technical way, not by mothering others)?
d) do you work in education/ medicine (including nursing etc)/ homemaking/ childcare/ social work/charity/ political campaigning etc? If so, why? (Why.. .how on earth dare an unfeeling NT work in a caring profession?). Could you ever work in an job where you have to screw others over?
If not, what is your opinion of these professions? What do you think of people who work in them? Would you mind working in these professions if you didn't have another job? (If you are a student, tell us what you would like to do when you grow up.)
*

Here are my answers:
1- Excellent communicators: depends. If it is one of my areas of expertise, yes. Other topics, no. My ENTP boss is an excellent communicator (although I must admit that an ENFPs style would go down slightly better with most people; whether it would achieve more in a practical sense is a different question).
2- Empathy: ??? 
3- Diplomatic intelligence: Yes.
4- Intuitiion: Yes.
5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization): A sage? No. Self-realization: Yes.
6- Democratic: Mainly yes.
7- Altruistic: Depends on how you define that. 
 8- Enthusiastic: About my own projects, yes. About other people's projects: Not really. If they are grown up, they can enthuse for themselves, they don't need me to validate them.
9- Benevolent and Kind: depends on how you define it, but people have said I'm very kind to my annoying children with ASD
10- Harmonizers: not really. ... I can use Ni to help people see each others' point of view, but I only do it when they ask me. They usually don't. I know some INTPs who are harmonizers (more so than the INFJs I know).
11- Catalyst for change: guess so; many NTs whom I know are (e.g. young female ENTP teacher introduced new project right after she was hired, whereas ENFP had worked there for a while, not introduced anything new and shirked tasks that she was expected to do)
12- Authentic (when some maturity has been reached): Yes. ... Er? Any type can be authetic?
13- Cooperative in implementing goals: Yes, as long as they make sense.
14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers.: teacher and counselor, yes. "Great" writer when it comes to writing about boring things, like grammar. I can break most technical topics down in such a way that a vegetable could understand them. Am I a 'great writer' as in able to write about spiritual topics, love etc. No, but my INTJ witch-master is. My ENTP brother is a social reformer and so is Patrick Stewart (ENTJ).
15- Abstract thinkers: Yes.
16- Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.: Yes.

a) yes and so are all the NTs I know (with the possible exception of the INTPs) (but that might be because I don't personally know any NTs from vastly different lines of work). 
b) Only a little bit. I sometimes overestimates people's willingness to improve or make an effort.
c) Mainly to improve the world (not the whole world, only the bits that I can influence).
d) I work in education. I do think I could work in the corporate world, if I had to but I don't prefer it. If I had to work with a business, they should have _some_ ethical principles and produce something that is useful or offer a useful service. They shouldn't exist solely to compete with other business and expand at any cost, waste resources etc.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> a) are you on a mission to improve the world (or improve how things are being done within your sphere of influence)?


Next time a whiny feeler tells you bad things, you answer this.

We are the scientists. There is no one more idealist than us. There is no way more honest, more equalist, more respectful than the scientific method. Nothing improved the world more than science.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

xlr8r said:


> Next time a whiny feeler tells you bad things, you answer this.
> 
> We are the scientists. There is no one more idealist than us. There is no way more honest, more equalist, more respectful than the scientific method. *Nothing improved the world more than science.*


Er well.. in a purely materialistic sense, yes. But then, you could say that only improving people's material condition of living can free up energy for other, "higher" endeavors. Also, I'm not a scientist myself, so I can't claim any credit for that.

So far, I haven't been picked on by "whiny feelers", at least not NFs (as for those SFs who want to get whiny, I scare them off before they have a chance). 
This thread isn't about discriminating against NFs. I get along rather well with them. I just don't see why some websites claim that they are the one and only "idealists".


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Er well.. in a purely materialistic sense, yes. But then, you could say that only improving people's material condition of living can free up energy for other, "higher" endeavors. Also, I'm not a scientist myself, so I can't claim any credit for that.
> 
> So far, I haven't been picked on by "whiny feelers", at least not NFs (as for those SFs who want to get whiny, I scare them off before they have a chance).
> This thread isn't about discriminating against NFs. I get along rather well with them. I just don't see why some websites claim that they are the one and only "idealists".


Of course you are right. I wanted be poetic and incisive.


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

1- Excellent communicators: I strive to be. I can get my point across to a variety of audiences, but not much more than that. It's hard for me to tailor my speech depending on with whom I'm speaking ("dumbing down," etc.)
2- Empathy: I'm more empathetic than I used to be. 
3- Diplomatic intelligence: Tying into the 1st, it's something I'm working on. 
4- Intuition: Yep. 
5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization): I don't wish to tell others how to find self-actualization, because that in and of itself is an individual process. 
6- Democratic: Usually.
7- Altruistic: When it's logical to be. Altruism is a value I hold; I regularly give to projects I think are worthy of donations. 
8- Enthusiastic: When it comes to something I like, yeah. Otherwise, no. 
9- Benevolent and Kind: Not really, but others seem to think I am. If I care about somebody I show that care by doing things for them, but I don't go out of my way to help strangers (like I imagine 'kind' people would).
10- Harmonizers: Not at all. 
11- Catalyst for change: I bring new ideas to the table often, so yeah. 
12- Authentic (when some maturity has been reached): Not as much as I'd like to be. Due to some stuff that happened when I was younger I tried for a long time to act "normal" as opposed to genuinely acting "myself". Still shaking that a bit. 
13- Cooperative in implementing goals: Not if the goals or the people I'm supposed to be cooperating with are idiotic.
14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers.: Not a healer by any means. I think I can be a good teacher. I could be a good counselor if it was something I chose to work on. Don't have enough experience to be a mentor. Definitely not a life coach. I like to write, but I wouldn't say I'm "great". I'm working towards being a social reformer (though it's not my main goal). 
15- Abstract thinkers: Yep.
16- Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.: Yeah.

a) I improve what's around me. I think that's a drive that all INTJs share to some degree. I'm not going to "change the world" because I don't have much influence, but will I change things in my community? Heck yeah. 
b) Sometimes, but I'm able to realize when I'm being unrealistic.
c) Why not both? Doing something outside of myself makes me feel good. 
d) I'm a student. Either going to be a teacher or psychologist, because in both those fields, I'm attracted to 1. the subject and 2. the potential to tweak/implement my ideas into the current frameworks. Although my goal isn't to "help others," that's a little bonus. Less ignorant/stupid/unhealthy people= better world. For the sake of curiosity, I'd take a job where I had to manipulate others dishonestly (to see how well I could), but I couldn't stand to do it for more than a week. Besides, "tricking" or otherwise unethically convincing people to do something isn't very rewarding. Let's take a lying car salesman (yes, I know not all car salespeople are jerks). It's not like his eloquence made the customer decide to buy something; his tricks did. I couldn't be proud of that.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@xlr8r are you going to answer the questions?


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

1- Excellent communicators

Yes, I think so. I can write anything, and explain most things that I understand myself.

2- Empathy

Definitely not. I am really hard on myself, and in turn (unconciously) give myself plenty of leeway to be hard on others.

3- Diplomatic intelligence

No, I tend to be unbending and immovable in negotiations, unless I am not sure of being right. Which is almost never, lol.

4- Intuitiion

I'm not sure. It depends.

5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization)

I want to understand whatever I encounter, and also I would like to have a clear sense of what I need to do. Does that qualify?

6- Democratic

No, I really don't like the idea of democracy; I have always liked the idea of someone (not me, most of the time) very competent being in charge of everything, and making everything work without lots of useless input from underlings.

7- Altruistic

If I think it is the right thing to do in a given situation.

8- Enthusiastic

No, I am pretty calm all the time.

9- Benevolent and Kind

It depends, again. If I thought it was what was right for me to do it a situation, I would do it. If I didn't, I wouldn't. I probably don't go out of my way to be nice to people enough.

10- Harmonizers

If we are trying to accomplish something, then yes. If not, then no.

11- Catalyst for change

Yes, but only if it is in an area I know about pretty well.

12- Authentic (when some maturity has been reached)

Depends on who I am with. With family, yes. With the world in general, it depends on whether I have nothing to lose (in which case it is a stage) or whether I do (in which case I need to adapt to expectations).

13- Cooperative in implementing goals

If I understand them.

14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers.

That's a pretty big assortment, and I don't really see the commonality. I would be really bad at half of them, and hopefully good at the rest.

15- Abstract thinkers

Yes, very much so.

16- Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.

Yes.

Can you also answer theses questions, which I've made up myself and add any information that seems relevant to you.

a) are you on a mission to improve the world (or improve how things are being done within your sphere of influence)?

Yes, always. I am not completely settled on the mission, yet, but I am definitely on it. Which is illogical in one sense, but not in another because I am in the narrowing down phase, not the philosophical phase.

b) are your aims (unrealistically) high? If so, in what respect?

Yes, probably. I want to achieve something very notable, but I know that this is not likely.

c) are you mainly out to enrich yourself or help others/ improve the world (even if it's in a technical way, not by mothering others)?

I am ultimately out to do something that will benefit others, but I must enrich myself to certain extent first (you have to make money to give it away, that kind of thing)

d) do you work in education/ medicine (including nursing etc)/ homemaking/ childcare/ social work/charity/ political campaigning etc? If so, why? (Why.. .how on earth dare an unfeeling NT work in a caring profession?). Could you ever work in an job where you have to screw others over?

I am a student. I am not really looking at one of those careers longterm, although who knows how things will pan out. No, I would never work in a job like that.

If not, what is your opinion of these professions? What do you think of people who work in them? Would you mind working in these professions if you didn't have another job? (If you are a student, tell us what you would like to do when you grow up.)

I think they are worthy professions, and some people are supposed to do them. If nobody is willing to do them, particularly if NT is lacking from them, then I think the next generation goes down the drain. Education goes downhill when parenting and teaching are dominated by touchy-feely self-esteem builders. I wouldn't mind working in these fields if I thought I could support a family in them, but I am hesitant to take the risk. I want to go into something where I can make a lot of money, at least at first (a.k.a. Chemical Engineering)


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> @_xlr8r_ are you going to answer the questions?


No, too long, sorry for deluding you.

These questions are trivial and they have few or nothing to do with serious idealism.

*"Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers"
*
*"d) do you work in education/ medicine (including nursing etc)/ homemaking/ childcare/ social work/charity/ political campaigning etc? If so, why? (Why.. .how on earth dare an unfeeling NT work in a caring profession?). Could you ever work in an job where you have to screw others over?"

*So are those the idealists? A bit of childish do not you think?

Like giving your spare change to an homeless person is more idealistic of the work of a lonely scientist who invents something that will revolution the world.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

We are equally idealistic. The difference is we limit ourselves by objective logic, they limit theirselves by subjective logic. Of course objective logic is better


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

xlr8r said:


> No, too long, sorry for deluding you.
> 
> These questions are trivial and they have few or nothing to do with serious idealism.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm trying to find out whether NTs see themselves as "idealistic" and if so, in what way.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Well, I'm trying to find out whether NTs see themselves as "idealistic" and if so, in what way.


If you put such a generic question I can tell you I think being idealistic. Actually, I think every person has some sort of ideal or values, regardless if they practice them or not.

My first post was humorous but with a bit of truth. I believe in the scientific method, I believe scientific knowledge is a value in itself and has enormous practical benefits. I believe one of the first duties we have as human beings is the accumulation of scientific knowledge.

True, I do not care so much about the individual near me, but I donate a bit of money to charities for homeless cats.


----------



## SA1988 (May 25, 2012)

I'm a major idealist. I thought it was a standard XNXP trait? In the case of INTPs, we're always thinking ideally about how the current circumstances could be improved or perfected around us. In the case of ENTPs, they're always thinking projectively about how the current circumstances can be utilised and put to perfect use to build an ideal future.

I dunno about NFs though. Maybe a bit more whimsical and dreamy? Just wanting social harmony, rather than exciting evolution or mechanical perfection?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

lt's partially subsumed within NT IMO, even people skills for the ENTX's.

The system appears to want to elect the NF's as the sacred guardians of people skills and feelings to make the distinction more easily.

l do think the NF humanistic approach is slightly different in that it can be more of a driving force/primary concern.

l simply won't accept being thought of as completely deficient in those areas,and l'm not one to pander to that stereotype because l believe each temperament would benefit most from balance (and because ain't nobody got time fahddat).

You don't see anyone discouraging an INFJ from using logic, but when an ENTP isn't attending to their social moron role properly, the presses are alerted


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

No. I am not that idealistic or ideological. I want a good stance. To me the ends tend to justify the means, and are often rationalized. I want the bottom line. Sometimes it's about points just as much as virtue or principles. What good are ideals if they shoot you in the foot in trying to realize them?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

1- Excellent communicators: When I can be bothered to be.
2- Empathy: Well I took an empathy quotient test and got 6? So probably not.
3- Diplomatic intelligence: Not sure, maybe.
4- Intuition: 100%. My intuition is out there.
5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization) I probably already am, but I don't really want to be. It's like tumbling head first down into the rabbit hole.
6- Democratic: So-so. 
7- Altruistic: No.
8- Enthusiastic: Sometimes.
9- Benevolent and Kind: I don't go out of my way to be.
10- Harmonizers: Sometimes.
11- Catalyst for change: Sometimes.
12- Authentic (when some maturity has been reached): Definitely.
13- Cooperative in implementing goals: Probably.
14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers: Yes, most probably.
15- Abstract thinkers: Definitely.
16- Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information: I can but I never really want to.

Can you also answer theses questions, which I've made up myself and add any information that seems relevant to you.

a) are you on a mission to improve the world (or improve how things are being done within your sphere of influence)?
I would like to change the world somehow, it's always been one of my dreams. Although I'm not sure I'll ever get round to doing anything about it.
b) are your aims (unrealistically) high? If so, in what respect?
My dreams are unrealistically high, in the fact that they're mostly impossible. But my aims and goals are always practical.
c) are you mainly out to enrich yourself or help others/ improve the world (even if it's in a technical way, not by mothering others)?
Mostly myself.
d) do you work in education/ medicine (including nursing etc)/ homemaking/ childcare/ social work/charity/ political campaigning etc? If so, why? (Why.. .how on earth dare an unfeeling NT work in a caring profession?). Could you ever work in an job where you have to screw others over?
I'm still a student but the only one of those I could probably do is political campaigning. And yes I could. 
If not, what is your opinion of these professions? What do you think of people who work in them? Would you mind working in these professions if you didn't have another job? (If you are a student, tell us what you would like to do when you grow up.)
I think they're necessary professions.. for other people to do. People who are into that sort of stuff. If I didn't have another job then maybe. Medicine might be interesting but only because it would have that scientific thing to it. Then again I've thought a lot about becoming a therapist lately..I'm not sure. It's sort of a 50/50 on helping people and being able to analyze them to better my own understanding of human behavior.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

*1. Excellent communicators*
* 2. Empathy*
* 3. Diplomatic intelligence*
*4. Intuition
5. Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization)
6. Democratic
7. Altruistic*
* 8. Enthusiastic*
9. Benevolent and Kind
10. Harmonizers
* 11. Catalyst for change*
* 12. Authentic (when some maturity has been reached)*
13. Cooperative in implementing goals
14. Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers.
* 15. Abstract thinkers*
16. Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.

A) I'll get back to you on that one. I could easily answer yes, but I'm a capricious person... 
B) Oh yeah. Unrealistically high, yes. I just don't take them very seriously.
C) I suppose so.
D) I could never work in a field where it was imperative to directly harm other people. That's psychopathy, not rationality! - I'm a high school student who expects to study literature in college.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

1- Excellent communicators: Depends of the topic that I'm talking about, and if the people has some interest in my ideas.
2- Empathy: Dunno, I think that being sympathetic is easier for me, but it's not my best skill.
3- Diplomatic intelligence: Well, many times I haven't told things that could be too blunt, because my friends could be pissed off, but I don't know if that counts.
4- Intuitiion: That's my natural way of functioning.
5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization): I don't care too much about this, but dunno if wanting to research could be related.
6- Democratic: In general, but sometimes I'm irked by people that vote for ideas that they don't grasp well.
7- Altruistic: Sometimes, but it isn't my default mode.
8- Enthusiastic: Only if I'm interested on a project.
9- Benevolent and Kind: I don't hurt people intentionally, but still I'm more apathetic than kind.
10- Harmonizers: I don't think really.
11- Catalyst for change: I want to change some ideas that I consider are outdated.
12- Authentic (when some maturity has been reached): I prefer to be authentic that to abide to absurd social standards.
13- Cooperative in implementing goals: Depends if I agree with a goal or not.
14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers.: I'm no healer nor a counselor, as my idea is to solve a problem, but I'm not too happy when people use me for venting. I could teach, but I'm bothered by kids that show no interest in learning. Maybe being a mentor or a writer, but being a life coach is a no-no for me, as I think that people should be able to grow alone. About social reforms, I think that's needed to do some as well, but I don't know if I would bother doing that work.
15- Abstract thinkers: This is true for me.
16- Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.: Depends of the topic.

Can you also answer theses questions, which I've made up myself and add any information that seems relevant to you.

a) are you on a mission to improve the world (or improve how things are being done within your sphere of influence)?
I don't have that mission, but still I want improve more technical aspects of my sphere of influence.

b) are your aims (unrealistically) high? If so, in what respect?

I think that wanting to be a researcher is a rather high aim, as that job isn't exactly easy nor well paid.

c) are you mainly out to enrich yourself or help others/ improve the world (even if it's in a technical way, not by mothering others)?
I don't care that much about money, so as long as I have enough for living well it's good for me. I would like to achieve even a minimal scientific improvement.

d) do you work in education/ medicine (including nursing etc)/ homemaking/ childcare/ social work/charity/ political campaigning etc? If so, why? (Why.. .how on earth dare an unfeeling NT work in a caring profession?). Could you ever work in an job where you have to screw others over?
If not, what is your opinion of these professions? What do you think of people who work in them? Would you mind working in these professions if you didn't have another job? (If you are a student, tell us what you would like to do when you grow up.)

I don't work at that because I'm still studying, but maybe I would end working at some university for researching and teaching as well. I would never work on something that would screw others over, that's pure sociopathy.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

1- Excellent communicators
*2- Empathy-abstract empathy*
*3- Diplomatic intelligence*
4- Intuitiion
5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization)
6- Democratic
7- Altruistic
*8- Enthusiastic*
9- Benevolent and Kind
10- Harmonizers
*11- Catalyst for change
**12- Authentic*
*13- Cooperative in implementing goals- depends on the goals*
14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, *mentors*, life coaches, *writers*, and *social reformers*.
15- *Abstract thinkers*
16- *Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.*

a) are you on a mission to improve the world (or improve how things are being done within your sphere of influence)? *Yes*
b) are your aims (unrealistically) high? If so, in what respect? *no*
c) are you mainly out to enrich yourself or help others/ improve the world (even if it's in a technical way, not by mothering others)? *yes*
d) do you work in education/ medicine (including nursing etc)/ homemaking/ childcare/ social work/charity/ political campaigning etc? If so, why? (Why.. .how on earth dare an unfeeling NT work in a caring profession?). Could you ever work in an job where you have to screw others over? *Yes, I work in social work/mental health. I really like it, but it’s not long-term; I’m going to law school next year (I don't want to be a corporate lawyer). No, I don’t want to screw people over. *



*That was fun. So do what's your hypothesis on NT's and idealism?*


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

*1- Excellent communicators*

Pretty much. I always get my point across to most people I deal with...

*2- Empathy*

No.

*3- Diplomatic intelligence*

I can be diplomatic if it benefits me to be diplomatic

*4- Intuitiion*

Yes. And they're right most of the time

*5- Aspiration to be a sage (Self-realization)*

I always try to expand my knowledgebase when the opportunity strikes, but I don't really care about trying to be a "sage". And yes to self-realization

*6- Democratic*

If it's more profitable to be democratic then I'll be democratic. Otherwise, I prefer to be autocratic.

*7- Altruistic*

No

*8- Enthusiastic*

Pretty much...I tend to put a lot of energy into my endeavors

*9- Benevolent and Kind*

No

*10- Harmonizers*

haha, no

*11- Catalyst for change*

Sure. Changes that benefit me. 

*12- Authentic (when some maturity has been reached)*

More or less. 

*13- Cooperative in implementing goals*

Though I'm competitive by default, I can also be cooperative if I choose to. 

*14- Great healers, teachers, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers, and social reformers.*

Healer - probably not
Teacher, counselors, mentors, life coaches, writers - I'm not any of them currently, but I can do them 
Social Reformer - Sure, give me the power and I shall grant you some "social reform" hehe 

*15- Abstract thinkers*

Duh. If U no Abstract Thinker, U no NT

*16- Capable of managing and sharing enormous amount of information.*

Sure why not. Preferably with the aid of high-speed computers and a bunch of automated processes (and a hot secretary) 

*a) are you on a mission to improve the world (or improve how things are being done within your sphere of influence)?*

Yes I intend to make the world conform to my wishes and desires as much as possible, which would be a major improvement 

*b) are your aims (unrealistically) high? If so, in what respect?*

My aims are high (definitely higher than most humans) but not unrealistically. I know how to get there. 

*c) are you mainly out to enrich yourself or help others/ improve the world (even if it's in a technical way, not by mothering others)?*

Enrich myself. 

*d) do you work in education/ medicine (including nursing etc)/ homemaking/ childcare/ social work/charity/ political campaigning etc? If so, why? (Why.. .how on earth dare an unfeeling NT work in a caring profession?). Could you ever work in an job where you have to screw others over?*

Nope, don't work in any of them 

*If not, what is your opinion of these professions? *

They're fulfilling a market demand so they're making themselves useful which is a good thing 

*What do you think of people who work in them? *

Good for them. Keep it up. 

*Would you mind working in these professions if you didn't have another job? (If you are a student, tell us what you would like to do when you grow up.)*

Depends if there's a better alternative or not. I always maximize my profit so if the profit-maximizing option is in these professions then I wouldn't mind working in those professions. Otherwise, I'll chase after the higher-yielding investment option instead of those since those seem to have low rate of return (with the exception of medicine)


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

herinb said:


> *That was fun. So do what's your hypothesis on NT's and idealism?*


My hypothesis is that it all depends on how you define idealistic, but that NTs might me nearly as or just as idealistic as NFs. However, the connotations of the word might deter them from calling themselves "idealistic".


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah, I doubt that many people view themselves as out to screw the world. If that's the opposite of idealism, I would say that most people are idealistic. I think NTs are also more pragmatic though, unlike NFs who are perhaps more purely idealistic, eh?


----------

